# New Plow truck



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey guys, just bought this truck yesterday from a small municipality, its a 1993 International DT 4600 with 32,000 miles and 5500hrs. Complete bonell 11ft road plow and salt spreader. All the black u see on the dump box is rhino lining including the bed. I payed 11k for the truck and i was hoping for some feed back...runs and drives like new, have all the maint records from the municipality as well...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice. Should make quick work of that McDonald's lot!


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice truck... Best of luck to you!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice clean setup.
How does that salter work. You dump the bed into the trough and it spins it out?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

nice truck I would love to find a handfull of those if anyone has any leads please let me know I do not even need the tilt spreader since we need to use VBoxes 

again great truck wish everyone all the best just pass a few storms this way


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*truck*

Thanks, I hope this thing does a good job, i can spread gravel, sand, salt, or whatever. plow only takes like 5 min to drop...runs really good but everything vibrates in the cab,,,,typical of internationls i guess...but it is verry good condition, i hope i didnt over pay for it...


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think you got yourself a pretty sweet deal there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice score!

The spreader has an auger that moves the material to the spinner on the driver's side (usually). Drops through a hole and away it goes. 

I have a stainless steel model with 2 augers, grinds up the chunks nicely. 

TopDog, you state you HAVE to use V-boxes, why?

Never have to shovel out a frozen load of salt in a V-box.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*truck*

well i did find that Bonell plows and salters are extremely expensive, but i was told they are top of the line for road plow trucks..the municipality had 3 brand new replacement trucks with the Bonell set ups...OMG they were the best things i have ever seen..they say the plow and salter set up was 40K alone..


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Somebody's pulling your chain....
40K is more like an upfit from a cab and chasis...dump box, central hydro's, strobes, plow, salter,etc.
My muni has 3 trucks set up by Bonnell and we like them pretty good. I prefer a Monroe set-up, but to each his own.
As far as yours....very clean looking, looks like whovever it was kept it up well.
What type of salter control? Is it manual or computer?
Those internationals (4900's) in those years are almost bullet proof.
One warning...the oil pans are about as thick as a Pepsi can. We undercoat ours when they are new and scrape and re-apply every fall. Just FYI as a new pan is over $400.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you can turn the idle up just a bit it might cut back on the vibration.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info...ill try the idle thing, i just hope this last as its our first big dump truck and i dont know much about them, I have seen alot of these on the road...so they must be pretty good. has manuel controls..all there trucks have them, they said the computer set ups are a lot of headaches..


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*truck*

One more thing, i hope its not to big for large parking lots, as im not too sure of the turning radious. I tried some topkicks and fords but they dont turn to well plus when u raise the plow the front end drops quite a bit as with this thing u cant even see it move when u raise the plow..its like a tank...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

traviswalker007;815761 said:


> Thanks for the info...ill try the idle thing, i just hope this last as its our first big dump truck and i dont know much about them,..


congrats
amazing how the county/city/state gets rid of them and people who actually have to make a profit snap them up and run them for 100's of 1000's of miles more.
hmmmmmmm, you don't think they are wasting taxpayer money do you?

One, that's not a *big *dump truck. 
Two, anything bigger than cars, anytime something goes wrong, it's at least $500.
Just learn to expect it. $500. payup
Three, And stuff always goes wrong. (at least until you really get it sorted out) Drive it around at least 500 miles BEFORE the season starts so you can figure out what isn't working right and get it fixed.


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

The turning radius on that year of truck in plowing stinks. They were not designed for doing lots of turning, but pushing on straight of ways.

Put five ton of salt in that truck and its an animal. Depth wont matter!

Looking at the pictures, be sure to check that spinner. It looks bent down to the left.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*truck*

I noticed that...that suks!!! i need like a football field to turn around in lol..but man that thing will pull a 747..holly cow. I had a full load of gravel and went down a muddy road and never got stuck..heck the tires didnt even spin...i am very impressed. I did have to replace the floor pan on the drivers side had a hole in it from the salt tracking in and out, but no probs...had a new one fabed up and poped it in..cant wait for snow


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like the truck came from rosemont. They do a great job. They have enough money to maintain there equipment. I have a 87 international for back up. I'm going to sell it to maybe buy a newer international there great trucks.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*truck*

Yes sir, thats were i got it, city did a good job on it, they spend some money thats for sure. Cant wait to start plowing with it, i have it being repainted this week, really didnt need it but i thought why not before i get my logos on it.


----------

